# PowerEdge 2650 - RAID controller - Slow boot

## Soef

Hi folks,

I am having some problems (I think) with the AIC7899 RAID chip in the DELL PE 2650 server. The system does boot (eventually) with the right drivers compiled in the kernel. However, the boot does take a lot of time! This is becouse the driver is somehow trying to probe al SCSI ports or something. Here is a snapshot from dmesg:

```

Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-5[2437]-mh4)

AAC0: kernel 2.8-0[6089]

AAC0: monitor 2.8-0[6089]

AAC0: bios 2.8-0[6089]

AAC0: serial 8a9830d3

AAC0: 64bit support enabled.

AAC0: 64 Bit DAC enabled

scsi0 : percraid

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     DELL     PERC RAID5       V1.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

AAC:AAC received an unrecognized command [601].

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,0,0)

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,0,0)

aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,0,0)

scsi 0:1:0:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,1,0)

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,1,0)

aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,1,0)

scsi 0:1:1:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

... etc etc ...

scsi 0:2:12:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,13,0)

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,13,0)

aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,13,0)

scsi 0:2:13:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,14,0)

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,14,0)

aacraid: Host adapter reset request. SCSI hang ?

aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,2,14,0)

scsi 0:2:14:0: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 860149632 512-byte hardware sectors (440397 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Assuming Write Enabled

...

```

After this (some 15 minutes or something) he will continue using the raid controller and boots normally. Since i'll place this server somewhere external, I would like it to boot normally whenever I want to.

Could someone tell me or help me losing this delay?

tia.

----------

## Soef

I give this a little bump. Still no solution...

----------

## mr_friend

Hello,

I had the same issue. Here's how to fix it:

1. Upgrading the system bios to revision A21 download from DELLs web site, use a windows computer to create 1 floppy image... I quess you could make it a CD too...

2. Upgrade the RAID card firmware to 2.8.1... download the perc 3/Di (in my case) image creator utility and create 2 floppys.

you must upgrade the system bios first!

That takes care of the errors:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,1,0)
> 
> aacraid: Host adapter abort request (0,1,1,0)
> ...

 

Hope this helps.

----------

